# I-X Center IBO Indoor Worlds......



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

We will be there and ready to have fun.


----------



## 3-d man (Jan 23, 2006)

*Ready*

The boys from Underground ARchery will be there.


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Indoors*

I just sent in my registration. Requested 10am Saturday MCU. I am flying in Fri evening, shooting Sat., cruising the show and flying out Sat around 6pm.
I have not shot the indoors in about 5 yrs, but it is always a good shoot. Parma does a great job.


----------



## nick99ex (Feb 11, 2008)

i will be there shooting staurday in mbo


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

I will be there shooting MBO in Sat I think


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I will be there Saturday 12:20 HC.


----------



## 3DArcherMark (Mar 27, 2008)

*shoot*

Saturday around 10 - 11 am I should be slinging arrows....


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

*I-X Center*

I hope to get there.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I will be there. I'm bringing back up too............. I have a secret weapon


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

I'll be there Sat. 9:56 A.M..... I got a secret weapon to................








Secret Weapon
Redbull::: :darkbeer:


Leaving the house at 3 am is going to suck!!


----------



## 3DArcherMark (Mar 27, 2008)

*Hmmm..*

This might sound a bit hokey...but... I would not mind meeting people who frequent "Archery Talk" while at the indoors. Does this site ever host a booth or something similar at shoots????
I met a bunch of people at the worlds and we had a riot....
Just a thought...


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

williejay said:


> I'll be there Sat. 9:56 A.M..... I got a secret weapon to................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang my secret is out...........well sugar free redbull here. :cocktail:


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

buckeye_girl said:


> Dang my secret is out...........well sugar free redbull here. :cocktail:


SUGAR FREE ( I ASK MYSELF WHY) :tongue:

Go for the leaded stuff . Helps you hold on the 11s:wink:


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll be shooting HC at 12:01 on Saturday.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm going to try to make it...guess I better get myself registered so I have no excuses.:wink:


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Ibo*

Just got my shoot time back, 10:17 Sat. MCU


----------



## NOSX3DER (Jun 15, 2008)

*Indoor Worlds*

What hotels are you guys staying? I have been to Cleveland for work, but unsure what hotels are decen.


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Hotel*

I am staying at the airport Marriott.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Does anyone know how many targets your shooting at?.. Ive never been, and would like to know what to expect...
B~


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

Brad HT said:


> Does anyone know how many targets your shooting at?.. Ive never been, and would like to know what to expect...
> B~


40 targets


----------



## WindyCityKen (Jun 4, 2008)

> I'll be shooting HC at 12:01 on Saturday.


Ohio Moose are there a lot of "staff" shooters that shoot HC?


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

WindyCityKen said:


> Ohio Moose are there a lot of "staff" shooters that shoot HC?


I would not know the answer to that. I just applied and sent a resume to the companies in my signature when they had threads on here looking for shooter's.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

shooting 
Saturday 12:14,ymr 15-17


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

shooting saturday MBO with some PA boys.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

williejay said:


> SUGAR FREE ( I ASK MYSELF WHY) :tongue:
> 
> Go for the leaded stuff . Helps you hold on the 11s:wink:


No sugar doesn't mean no caffiene! maybe that's why I'm not getting 11s. Sorry gotta sacrafice the 11s for the sugar free!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

NOSX3DER said:


> What hotels are you guys staying? I have been to Cleveland for work, but unsure what hotels are decen.


If you have a question about a hotel PM me. We'll just say that I can give you an honest opinion about almost all of them. Most of my co-workers have crawled around them all installing equipment lol.


----------



## rstoltz (Jul 6, 2008)

has anybody heard if were shooting in the main bldg or in the warehouse again?


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Who are you all contacting about signing up??


----------



## Judy4 (Jan 31, 2003)

Same location as last year. Everyone seemed to be real happy with the remodeled area.
For more info or to check on a day and time slot available, call Virgie Rock at 440-884-9949
:wink:
Judy
IBO


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*ibo*

When: March 20-22, 2009 
Where: Parma Archery – IX Center 
Address: 1 Ix Center Dr, Cleveland, OH 44135 
Contact: Virgie Rock – 440-884-9949


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Yea, I called that number, I had found it on the IBO site, and got a odd sounding voice mail, didn't mention a name or anything, I left a message and hope to hear back! Didn't know if anyone had another local contact.

Thanks folks.


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

Shooting MBO on Saturday at 11:12 am.
Terry Jr.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Thinkin' about it


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

I will be shooting Saturday at 10:58 am MBO class.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

MBO Sunday at 10:00. Should be interesting for me. I have our state indoor shoot the first weekend in March, going to Louisville National Indoor second weekend, then will be taking a 12 hour CFP test Friday and Saturday, and will still need to find time to get my bow set for 3d before Sunday.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Saturday at 10:43am MBO for me hope to see some of your smiling faces there :wink:


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll be shooting MBO at 4 PM Friday


----------



## hoytgirlo8 (Nov 17, 2008)

sat. 11:33 am ahc


----------



## Nutin but 11's (Feb 23, 2009)

when is the last day to register to shoot because i hve never shot in the indoors


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

TerryJr said:


> Shooting MBO on Saturday at 11:12 am.
> Terry Jr.


Shooting MSR same time. There will be 4 of us coming up from the south.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

coming up from the Hocking Hills.....shooting @1245 Sunday....MCBH...good luck everyone.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

WindyCityKen said:


> Ohio Moose are there a lot of "staff" shooters that shoot HC?


There usually is as with most IBO National shoots, flashy shirt doesnt make em shoot any better. I know it dont help me worth a darn


----------



## monvalley (Jan 26, 2007)

I was wondering if the staff is going to let us shoot the practice targets more than 3 arrows this year? The lighting changes the point of impact on my setup.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

monvalley said:


> I was wondering if the staff is going to let us shoot the practice targets more than 3 arrows this year? The lighting changes the point of impact on my setup.


Nope going to be the same set up as last year.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*ibo indoor*

As of today feb.26 i was told that they are all filled up on sat. . So i am shooting at 2:11 on friday. I am shooting mbo at my first natl. shoot,this will be interesting to test the nerves,


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

rcrhoyt/mathews said:


> As of today feb.26 i was told that they are all filled up on sat. . So i am shooting at 2:11 on friday. I am shooting mbo at my first natl. shoot,this will be interesting to test the nerves,



Good luck, that's how I did it last year.

I didn't shoot the Indoor Worlds, but sarted with The 2nd leg of the National triple crown. 

I don't think I did too bad, wound up ranked 128th overall, looking forward to bettering that this year


----------



## psestaffshooter (Feb 9, 2009)

*See ya all on Saturday on the 3:00 AHC*

We will be headed down on Friday and shooting on Saturday at 3 Pm talked to Mr Rock and he was very informative and we look forward to shooting well !! Good luck to everyone !!


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

anyone shooting on Sunday?


----------



## nick99ex (Feb 11, 2008)

i shoot 9:10 on saturday mbo


----------



## Doebuck (Jun 9, 2008)

be there on friday 9:05 AHC on sat


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Ok, so is everybody ready for this weekend :shade:

Heading down from SE MI on sat morning anybody else from the area going


----------



## psestaffshooter (Feb 9, 2009)

*330 pm AHC*

We will be there for the Indoor Worlds.....we shoot at 330 pm....Virgie and Lenny Rock are excellent people and we look forward to participating in this years great shoot !!


----------



## psestaffshooter (Feb 9, 2009)

*Saturday....330 pm*

oops///lol we shoot Saturday.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Your class & guess score*

What class are you shooting in? What will be your score?


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Cleveland*

Shooting @ 12:36 Friday - AHC. Hoping to be around 400. Anything over that would great!


----------



## bowpro (May 31, 2002)

I am quite curious to see answers to this one.
kw:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

NOSX3DER said:


> What hotels are you guys staying? I have been to Cleveland for work, but unsure what hotels are decen.


BEWARE of some of the hotels!!! :mg:
There are some scary places around this area...

We will be staying at the Courtyard ($79) over by the mall and "Smokey Bones BBQ" and the Lonestar! 

Staying Friday night and shooting Saturday Morning.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

jwolfe78 said:


> Thinkin' about it


C'mon!


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Dave2 said:


> coming up from the Hocking Hills.....shooting @1245 Sunday....MCBH...good luck everyone.


Good Luck Dave!


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Supershark said:


> C'mon!


I"ll be slingin' saturday morning... just a hair after 10am..... probably will be warming up 2morrow night in the 'ville..............


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

jwolfe78 said:


> I"ll be slingin' saturday morning... just a hair after 10am..... probably will be warming up 2morrow night in the 'ville..............


In the ville  your funny!
We were there last night. Shot some while the league was going on.
We shoot around 10:30 saturday morning. We will see you there.


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

Shooting Sunday @ 1230..... MBO... Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


r49740 said:


> anyone shooting on Sunday?


We are shooting Sunday @11:02 coming down from Ontario,Canada.Good Luck everyone.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

On my way down, on the road right now :shade:


----------



## Bakeman57 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Practice.*



fstgstdsmpay said:


> Nope going to be the same set up as last year.


Not so, we shot yesterday and they allow you to shoot what ever number is in your quiver. At least they did for us.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Bakeman57 said:


> Not so, we shot yesterday and they allow you to shoot what ever number is in your quiver. At least they did for us.


Yeah, they allow you to use how many you have I was being sarcastic, its still only one end though, its not like you can warm up for 30 min.

How did you shoot


----------



## Bakeman57 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Correct*



fstgstdsmpay said:


> Yeah, they allow you to use how many you have I was being sarcastic, its still only one end though, its not like you can warm up for 30 min.
> 
> How did you shoot


It is a quick end especially when the line starts cranking. I shot a personal best in the SHC of 398/12X. I really enjoyed the shoot. It was run very well.

Best to all of you this weekend, shoot straight!

The Bakeman


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I didnt shoot very well.. 337 with only 5-11's. I thought it was run very well, but was disapointed in the variety of targets, but that could have been from the fire at McKenzie. Will definately come back again sometime... after praticing the 40+ yrd shots.

B~


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

Went down yesterday and shot, then came back. Though I did well at 1 down. Only was out of the 10 ring 4 times with 8s, but only 7 11s. It is all about 11s in HC.


----------



## lakeinX2 (May 22, 2008)

If someone can post any scores to keep the ones that did not go up to speed would be awsome! I stayed home this year, too much of a turn around going to second leg of the Southern shoot next weekend!Billy


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

TIM CHECKEROSKI, JR. posted at 422 today with 24, 11's in MBO

Fantastic Shooting Tim :shade:

As for me not so good not awful but not good lol.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

lakeinX2 said:


> If someone can post any scores to keep the ones that did not go up to speed would be awsome! I stayed home this year, too much of a turn around going to second leg of the Southern shoot next weekend!Billy



Bakeman started another thread so you won't have to go through all the earlier posts.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

It was a good shoot ... good lighting, warm.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

fstgstdsmpay said:


> TIM CHECKEROSKI, JR. posted at 422 today with 24, 11's in MBO
> 
> Fantastic Shooting Tim :shade:
> 
> As for me not so good not awful but not good lol.


I shot in Tims group.....he tore it up...one heck of a shooter....:set1_applaud:


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

shot 416 in AHC and no i wasnt one of those flashy "Staff"shooters there i had a black t shirt and jeans on LOL


----------



## nocksplitters (May 19, 2005)

ohiohunter02 said:


> I shot in Tims group.....he tore it up...one heck of a shooter....:set1_applaud:


Thanks man! Keep an eye out, this is only the start and there is plenty more to come!


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

nocksplitters said:


> Thanks man! Keep an eye out, this is only the start and there is plenty more to come!


I'll be looking forward to it......:thumbs_up:77:


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*Saturday:*

I was there to see several friends who were to shoot in late afternoon.

Wouldn't you know it...they were late. 

How late, you ask? 

Take a look at the photos, and you decide.


----------

